# How to view progress in WD Passport?



## BG Davis (Jun 11, 2016)

I have a 3TB WD Passport new (about 4 wks old).
I have it set for auto backup but don't always use it while using the computer since it makes some actions (especially opening new internet connections) slow to a crawl.
Seems to be working but it has been active (blinking light and vibration from spinning drive) for a long time (~30 minutes) relative to the new and changed files and folders since my last auto-backup, and I know of no way to view the progress or see what it is doing. Clicking on the "Smartware" icon was of no use - there is no progress bar or other indication of what is going on.
Questions:
1. Any way to actually view progress (as one can when, say, copying files on the computer or from a memory card to the computer)?
2. Does this device attempt to rewrite *everything* every time, or just record changes in files and folders?
Running Win7, Pavilion dv7, 1TB, 8GB RAM.
Thanks for any info!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Based on the User Manual, it's any new file(s) and/or any files that have been altered since the last backup.


----------



## BG Davis (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Captain_WD (Oct 6, 2014)

BG Davis said:


> ~snip~


Hi there 

It would depend on how exactly you've set the backup to the drive. 
Could you post a screenshot of the WD SmartWare application both from the Home menu and the Backup menu.  There should be some information there. 

Also, you can easily check the activity on the WD My Passport from the Resource Monitor and see what's using your drive. If you don't want the drive to be under constant workload you can set your backup plan to Scheduled. 

Post back if you have other questions! 

Captain_WD.


----------

